# Question for Y fans



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll admit, I didn't see BYU pulling that one off! Good for them, and good for the MWC. It's always nice to see local teams win, especially against the powerhouse teams. BIG WIN!

BUT-

How many of you Y fans honestly think the Cougars would've won had the game been played in Oklahoma, on OU's home turf? How about if Bradford hadn't been hurt?

I understand a win is a win, and I give them credit for it. I also understand that Bradford isn't the whole team, and there were others out there playing. It just seems like the cards ended up being stacked favorably for the cougs. 

PS-I will continue to root for them to win until the end of November, when a loss is eminent. :wink:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I'll admit, I didn't see BYU pulling that one off! Good for them, and good for the MWC. It's always nice to see local teams win, especially against the powerhouse teams. BIG WIN!
> 
> BUT-
> 
> ...


don't see how that game wouldn't be considered a home game. Did you see the stadium? It was a sea of red.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Chaser, there's a reason not many teams want to play down in Provo. Reverse the question and you'll have your answer. Could Big 12 teams come here to Rice Eccles or Lavell Edwards Stadiums and get a bunch of wins? If they could, they'd do it. They'd make a helluva lot more money coming here than playing at Louisana Monroe for the easy win.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dallas was anything but a home field for BYU. It was very close to being a home game for OU. Ask the question then, if the game had been in Provo, would BYU have won? Pallleeezzzzz! This is nothing but a trolling for a reaction. 

I will only say this. ESPN is re-airing the game, as with several other games they broadcast this past weekend. Watch it. Watch how much they held Bradford down. Watch how the BYU defense forced more fumbles than OU gave up all of last year. Watch how many times the BVYU defense put Bradford into the ground before they busted his shoulder. Watch how BYU outgained last years' best offense in the country by nearly 100 yards. Watch BYU control the time of possession. Watch OU have NO sustained drives. Then get back to us. Injuries are part of the game. Bradford got hurt because his line failed to protect him. OU could not handle the BYU defensive attack. BYU was the better team.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think BYU will run into more problems with Florida ST than they did with with OU. OU's offensive line didn't look that great which made it easier to put pressure on the QB. When Bradford got hit there was none of his lineman even close to him. They made a lot of mistakes. It was a very bad night for OU. BYU had a lot of turnovers and still won the game though. 

Florida ST looks very good right now then OU did or maybe Miami's defense isnt as good.

OU definately didn't look like the same team they were last year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I think BYU will run into more problems with Florida ST than they did with with OU. OU's offensive line didn't look that great which made it easier to put pressure on the QB. When Bradford got hit there was none of his lineman even close to him. They made a lot of mistakes. It was a very bad night for OU. BYU had a lot of turnovers and still won the game though.
> 
> Florida ST looks very good right now then OU did or maybe Miami's defense isnt as good.
> 
> OU definately didn't look like the same team they were last year.


 :roll: :roll: When they beat Idaho State by 130 this week will you then believe that not only did OU lose, but that another team actually won the game by having superior strategy and execution? While both teams certainly played their first game of the season and it showed in errors, one team won most of the significant statistic categories including the most important one being the score. One thing that caught OU's O line by surprise was the Y had a lot of new blitz packages from what I could tell. I think the Y's strategy was excellent (possibly due to Urban Meyer's help) in keep D ends in coverage contain while sending a weak side linebacker (where all O lineman are already occupied and the strong side has one or two extra blockers) as in the case when Bradford was injured, not something I am accustomed to seeing them do.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, BYU won and that is great for the MWC, but OU looked a lot weaker this year than last year. BYU does look better this year, but Max Hall still has his major weakness. When he gets pressured then he makes mistakes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BUT I guess it's to early to tell how good OU or BYU really is. We will see how well OU plays against Miami and Texas in a few weeks. We will also see how well BYU plays after a few games.

BTW, I think a lot of you guys get so caught up in these preseason ranking system. You can't tell how good a team really is until they play a few more games.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is another example, The Washington Huskies didn't win a game last year right? This year the Huskies played #11 ranked LSU and only lost by 8 points.

Again these preseason ranking sometimes are silly. LSU didn't look like a team that should be ranked #11.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW, I think a lot of you guys get so caught up in these preseason ranking system. You can't tell how good a team really is until they play a few more games.


I don't anyone would seriously argue with you about that one. However, they are generally fairly accurate other than a few major boners a la Michigan 2 years ago losing to Appalachian State and then to Oregon by about 30+ points in the first two weeks after being ranked in the top 10 or so preseason.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I wasn't TROLLING for anything. I save that for the lake.

Gary, you misunderstood. It was obviously more of a home game for OU than it was BYU. No duh. But it seems to me like it would be just a little bit different had they played in OU's own stadium, regardless of the number of fans that showed up in Dallas. Far from a home game for the Y, but also, not exactly a true "home game" for OU. Birddogger made a good point- it's always different in the "lion's den".

I did not see the game, so maybe I am missing a lot of it, and as I mentioned, Bradford is NOT the whole team. Gary- good point on BYU holding them down. If the injury was a result of BYU straight up overpowering OU, then that's what I wanted to know. Just goes to show you, the BCS schools get kissed up to and the cards fall where they may for the rest of us. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser-since you did not see it, everyone now has no excuse for not seeing it is playing right NOW on KBYU, it does not show on the guide but it is on there, started at 8 as a replay.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fair enough Chaser.

One stat that tells a lot about the game - OU was 2 for 11 in 3rd down conversions.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As I rewatch the game...  
What I really really liked was this: last year Bronco insisted how every game was just another game prepared for the same way as the last 10 games, so of course the competition was able to make some keys and find some major tendencies and exploit weaknesses with virtually zero change or adjustment. This time, Bronco calls Urban Meyer for some tips, added some new plays specifically to counter specific defenses (the left shallow screen used on Chamber's fumble  was obviously from Meyer's playbook). I saw a lot of new wrinkles and really liked how Hall was able to call the plays on that last scoring drive, that was a great time consuming and scoring drive. Hall's audibles were also great, does not usually go that long (it seems??) to where the defense had to show their blitz early many times and they knew exactly who was coming and from where to better protect or alter a pattern or timing. I really liked that part of the strategy. Not only that, but the defense was popping hard all night long. And to see the star running back and defensive captain not play and still win, that was a good thing too. On the other side of the ball, got to fix the errors. A delay in the game that takes away a field goal :evil:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I just have one question that will be answered soon enough. I will throw a few facts out first.

I have been think about the game and BYU only scored one touchdown with Bradford in the first half and ONLY one touchdown with the replacement QB in the second half.

OU ONLY scored 3 points with the replacement QB in the second half.

Bradford threw like 50 touchdowns last year. A QB is pretty important to a team. You cannot expect for a replacement QB to do as well as Bradford.

Garyfish posted a stat of 2 of 11 in 3rd down conversion. This is counting both QBs right?

Why didn't BYU dominate the second half? OU had a mediocre QB and they came close to winning this game with their mediocre QB. So even without Bradford, BYU didn't score more points.

So with this stat.....*Garyfish posted a stat of 2 of 11 in 3rd down conversion* then BYU should have had more chances to score.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I just have one question that will be answered soon enough. I will throw a few facts out first.
> 
> I have been think about the game and BYU only scored one touchdown with Bradford in the first half and ONLY one touchdown with the replacement QB in the second half.
> 
> ...


Should have, would have and could have.... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
So, when the U had their best record ever last year, are you saying that their should be an asterisk on the TCU game where the U only won because TCU missed...was it 3 field goals? One of them being a very easy one if I remember correctly?? Again, :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Once you figure out that answer on your graphing calculator CS, plug this one in, how many more offensive yards, first downs and touchdowns would the Y have had with the freshman of the year two years ago, last year's first team (I think), this year's preseason first team running back in Harvey Unga? Once you figured those exact stats we can have a truly educated discussion on the topic. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Should have, would have and could have....
> So, when the U had their best record ever last year, are you saying that their should be an asterisk on the TCU game where the U only one because TCU missed...was it 3 field goals? One of them being a very easy one if I remember correctly?? Again,
> Once you figure out that answer on your graphing calculator CS, plug this one in, how many more offensive yards, first downs and touchdowns would the Y have had with the freshman of the year two years ago, last year's first team (I think), this year's preseason first team running back in Harvey Unga? Once you figured those exact stats we can have a truly educated discussion on the topic.


Well we weren't talking about the UTES, but since you wanted to bring them up :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: YES the UTES got lucky just like BYU got lucky with the false start and missed field goal by Oklahoma. It happens in sports

I won't need a calculator. The stats show that BYU did just as good with Bradford in the game as they did without Bradford in the game. So Oklahoma should play there next games just as good. If they don't make a good show then it will hurt BYU.



> Once you figured those exact stats we can have a truly educated discussion on the topic.


And now you put this in here as though your talking down to me? Hmm ok :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Once you figured those exact stats we can have a truly educated discussion on the topic.
> 
> 
> And now you put this in here as though your talking down to me? Hmm ok :lol: :lol:


Not at all, my only point was that we could make all kinds of statistical variances and argue and whatever else, but discounting the win only makes you look kind of silly as a U fan. 
To call OU's missed field goal lucky for BYU...? What?! Did you notice that it was a 54 yard attempt? How many of those did even the beloved Sakoda make? I thought that was a stupid decision personally, that is a loooooooooooooooooooong ways to go, not that 4th and 14 is the easiest first down to get, but luck had nothing to do with getting them into that position. 
On the whole, the only luck for the Y that comes to mind was maybe that it was the first game of the year in that the Y was able to insititute some new plays that OU had not seen and OU was a little rusty as are all teams for the first game of the year. However, it went both ways, to kick a kickoff out of bounds, bad luck for the Y, stopping OU 6 times inside the 6 yard line and forcing a FG (that only got that far due to what I believe may have bee a bad PI call in the end zone) not much luck involved there. 
Have a good night CS, keep trolling on buddy!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Not at all, my only point was that we could make all kinds of statistical variances and argue and whatever else, but discounting the win only makes you look kind of silly as a U fan.
> I was cheering for BYU to win this game, but I hope Oklahoma is as good this year with their rating. I also hope BYU is good this year.
> To call OU's missed field goal lucky for BYU...? What?! Did you notice that it was a 54 yard attempt? Wasn't there a delay of game that moved Oklahoma back farther? How many of those did even the beloved Sakoda make? I thought that was a stupid decision personally, that is a loooooooooooooooooooong ways to go, not that 4th and 14 is the easiest first down to get, but luck had nothing to do with getting them into that position.
> On the whole, the only luck for the Y that comes to mind was maybe that it was the first game of the year in that the Y was able to insititute some new plays that OU had not seen and OU was a little rusty as are all teams for the first game of the year. However, it went both ways, to kick a kickoff out of bounds, bad luck for the Y, stopping OU 6 times inside the 6 yard line and forcing a FG (that only got that far due to what I believe may have bee a bad PI call in the end zone) not much luck involved there.
> Have a good night CS, keep trolling on buddy!


I'm not trolling anything. I'm not in a boat right now, but If I went fishing, and I caught some fish then we will have a fish fry.I'm just pointing out the fact that BYU only scored one touchdown with Bradford and one touchdown without Bradford. BYU had the ball longer which gave them more time to score more points because of the poor 2 of 11 3rd down conversions and some of this was based on the new QB. BUT they didn't score more points.

BUT anyways I'm happy BYU won. I cant wait to see them in action again. I hope Unga gets better.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OU's scores came on very short fields from BYU turnovers. When it came down to 3rd downs, BYU was very tough. BYU caughed up 10 points = 3 on a field goal that got called off due to a delay of game penalty, and then a fumble at the goal line. 

After Bradford went out with about 30 seconds left in the first half, OU turned to their running backs much more than they did with Bradford. It was a pretty interesting thing really - as BYU had to make adjustments because things changed with Bradford out.

Both teams had a ton of mistakes. Penalties killed some things for both teams. 

I am not among the Cougar faithful ready to print national championship shirts. It is a long season, and this was one game. It was a great game, but still just one. I might remind Cougar fans that a couple weeks after beating Miami, BYU laid an egg against Oregon State. That was a long time ago. But don't get overly excited. Still a lot of football left to play. And as much of a rough time as OU had without Bradford, BYU will have an even worse time if Hall goes down.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's face it: the Cougars missed some opportunities to put OU behind early. Q1-Mitch Payne missed a field goal after a 10 play BYU drive. Q2-BYU drives 59 yards only to have O'Neil Chambers fumble the ball away on what would have been 1st and goal from the 2 yard line. BYU's average starting field position in the second half was from the 15 yard line. The best player on the field might just have been that dang OU punter. He pinned the Cougs back all night long. 
BYU drove the ball against the Sooners vaunted defensive front all night long. Take away the mistakes and this Cougar team will light up the scoreboard. The surprise to me was the defense. BYU's defense was as solid as I've seen them in years. They really had OU on their heels, even with Bradford in the game. It's been mentioned before but let's restate a couple of points:
1. BYU forced as many fumbles as OU gave away the entire season last year. The running backs are the same pair who both ran for over 1,000 yards so there's no excuses there.
2. Sam Bradford was getting mauled almost every time he dropped back. Bob Stoops even commented how much trouble BYU's pass rush gave them. 

Let's don't get carried away with any BCS talk yet, but let's give credit where it's due. BYU simply outplayed Oklahoma. Bradford and Gresham would have helped OU, but so would have Harvey Unga, Matt Bauman, and half of the offensive line helped the Cougars.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am not among the Cougar faithful ready to print national championship shirts. It is a long season, and this was one game. It was a great game, but still just one. I might remind Cougar fans that a couple weeks after beating Miami, BYU laid an egg against Oregon State. That was a long time ago. But don't get overly excited. Still a lot of football left to play. And as much of a rough time as OU had without Bradford, BYU will have an even worse time if Hall goes down.


They also had something similar last year after thumping on UCLA and Wyoming then they choked against TCU.

I just hope that BYU or the UTES make another statement again this year. I think BYU has a better chance with a more experienced QB, but Cain might do alright.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not quite sure I follow the point CS about BYU only scoring one touchdown while Bradford was in and then only scoring one touchdown against Landry.

Neither one of those guys play defense. BYU was going against the same defense the whole entire game, a defense with a front that some would argue is the best in the nation. It's not like Bradford was lighting the place up while he was in.

The point should be made that Bradford could only score one touchdown against a BYU defense in 2 quarters, a touchdown that came on a 35 yard field. Landry couldn't even punch one in. 

Both sides can argue how the game would have turned out for the better had different players been in the game. I'm sure Harvey and a healthy offensive line would have only increased the Cougs play in this game. 

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm not quite sure I follow the point CS about BYU only scoring one touchdown while Bradford was in and then only scoring one touchdown against Landry.


Because BYU had more time with ball because of a crappy QB. They should have been able to score more points with OU's major star player on the sidelines. BYU's turnovers killed them.

*Again, I'm glad they won the game!!!!!*

I would just hate for BYU to look silly like they did last year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Cougs! There defense was quite a surprise. Now they have to take care of business against FSU that is going to be pissed after losing to the hurricanes. Once again Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Chaser said:


> How many of you Y fans honestly think the Cougars would've won had the game been played in Oklahoma, on OU's home turf? How about if Bradford hadn't been hurt?


Bradford's injury certainly could have made a difference in the outcome, but we will never know. The reason we will never know is because Bradford played all but 20 seconds of the entire first half and BYU's defense held him and the rest of the OU offense to less than 100 yards. Their only TD of the whole night came on a short field following McKay Jacobsen's muffed punt return (which he had no business trying to catch!). The biggest problem for OU was their O-line which BYU was getting through all night, rendering Bradford largely ineffective. For that reason, I would think it is entirely possible that BYU would have won regardless, but again, we will never know.

I don't think the venue was a factor in the outcome either. I wasn't there but it didn't look anything like a neutral field. Those stands looked like a sea of red to me, and it was only a short drive for OU fans.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser didn't watch the game.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Why would you start a post like this without even seeing the game? :roll:


Just trying to sort the wheat from the tares.

I wanted an honest to goodness opinion, versus the standard homer response that I've seen in a lot of the other posts.

For instance- I love my Utes, but I'll be the first to admit that they didn't look as good as I would've hoped in their opener. BTW- I only saw half of that game too. Hunting and camping took priority this past week.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> For instance- I love my Utes, but I'll be the first to admit that they didn't look as good as I would've hoped in their opener. BTW- I only saw half of that game too. Hunting and camping took priority this past week.


Yeah the UTES didn't look as good as they did last year. I was think back at last year and Brian Johnson only played 4 complete games all season, but they still won 12-0.

Here are the four complete games.

1. Colorado
2. San Diego ST
3. BYU
4. Alabama

So maybe with all their errors they will still have a good season this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I might be able to get one for you. Would you also like the Utah/Bama DVD also?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hunting trumps football...you get a pass this time. :wink:


I don't know about that, I drove off the mountain to watch. As for me, I get to hunt about 9 days this year, but the games only take a total of 36 hours, foozball baby!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was hunting, what happened? BYU won or something? When do they play FSU?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I was hunting, what happened? BYU won or something? When do they play FSU?


Yep, BYU won. It was beautiful. One heck of a game. And they play FSU on Sep 19th


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

They're still ****ty! :mrgreen:


----------

